# Humanoids



## jkim

私たちは humanoids です???

I was thinking also human like would be a possible phrase that means also humanoid, but how would you translate it?.


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

The Japanese word for human is 人間。 
Another word is ヒューマノイド but this one apperas to be mostly used in robotics and UFO sightings, and I am guessing you are going for a word with a taxonomic feel to it. Maybe ヒト？


----------



## jkim

Hm, but what does ヒト means?. Thank you very much !


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

I've seen it used as a scientific name for the human species. I found this funny example of it's usage as an adjective: ヒト型爬虫類（-がたはちゅうるい、Reptilian humanoids）


----------



## rukiak

jkim said:


> 私たちは humanoids です???
> 
> I was thinking also human like would be a possible phrase that means also humanoid, but how would you translate it?.


私たちはヒューマノイドです
私たちはアンドロイドです
私たちは人型ロボットです


----------



## wathavy

In Japanese kanji, 人造人間　じんぞうにんげん　Jinzou ningen.
One more addition.
But humanoid could be human partially robot as well, right?
Then that is ヒューマノイド. Or ロボットもどき(にんげん）.


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

I would very much like to know if we are talking robots, aliens or monsters. I am pretty sure that the word you should use depends on it. 



wathavy said:


> In Japanese kanji, 人造人間　じんぞうにんげん　Jinzou ningen.
> One more addition.
> But humanoid could be human partially robot as well, right?
> Then that is ヒューマノイド. Or ロボットもどき(にんげん).



Would 人造人間 work to describe say, humanoid aliens?


----------



## uchi.m

Noamoxkaltontli said:


> Would 人造人間 work to describe say, humanoid aliens?


I'm afraid it wouldn't because 人造 means _human-made_.


----------



## Toseii

jkim said:


> 私たちは humanoids です???


 
I think the "humanoids" means "人形" in Japanese. And the "人形" means "a doll" or "doish".


----------



## Flaminius

Welcome to the forums, *Toseii*.

Maybe you could tell us what _doish_ means?

人形 (read _ningyō_) is a doll and this is not the meaning of humanoid.  The specific meaning of "humanoid" varies in contexts within which the word is used, but it is basically "be like a human" or "of the human shape".  The Japanese expression for this meaning is _hitogata_ (< _hito_ + _kata_; human type) and spelt out 人型 in order to avoid confusion with 人形.


----------



## Toseii

Sorry, I missed type "doish", the correctly is  "dollish", and thanks-- Flaminius.
I can understand "人形" and "人間" in Japanese, but I don't clear their English meaning.


----------

